# Strange Arrow Angle for Bare Shaft Testing



## jpov22 (Aug 7, 2007)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

I shoot an Elite XXL, maxed draw (70 lbs), 30.5 inch draw. G5 rest, and shoot Easton A/C Pro Hunters 300 spine, 29.5 inches long. 100 grain field point. The center shot is set using a laser. I'm not an expert shot, but I do average about 10-14 hours of shooting a week. 

So here's my question. 20 yard bare shaft tuning. Vaned arrow shot first, from that the bare shaft arrow hits approximately 2.5 inches to the left but exact same height. Here's where I don't understand. the nocks are at the same point when in the target. So if you're viewing the arrows from above, the bare shaft arrow is angled to the right. The easton guide states a stiff spine, but what about the angle of the arrow? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SharpStik (Apr 1, 2011)

Shoot it atleast a half dozen times. It could be hitting your rest or it could be something in your target deflecting it.


----------



## jpov22 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks, this was over a series of shots. This wasn't a one time occurence. It is consistently 2.5 inches to the left. Maybe a side note, i pin cardboard to the target and shoot at handrawn 4 cm dots. The cardboard does not have a bullet hole, it has a slight horizontal tear everytime.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

forget 20 yards.
If you get a bullet hole at 6', 12' and 30' you got it.
Past 10 yards the veins take over and stabilize the arrow flight.

Don't worry where the veined arrows hit after you get nice bare shaft holes at 30 feet.

Set your sights doing a walk back tune if you really need to perfect it.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

The angle is completely normal. That angle is why the bare shaft planed in the wind the left. The shaft is leaving bow point left. 2 1/2 inches at 20 yards is not bad. You are getting close to good tune.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

your arrow is not too stiff. I bare shaft tune the same way you do at 20 yards. 

My experience has been that if the bare shaft impacts to the left of the fletched arrow the bare shaft leans like yours with the nock to the right. 
If the bare shaft impacts to the right of the fletched arrow the bare shaft leans to the left. 
If the bare shaft impacts very close to the fletched arrow the bare shaft does not lean or leans very little.
This assumes you are not torquing the bow during the shot

I have made shooting machine measurements that indicate point of impact due to spine differences is about 1 inch for a spine deflection of .05 inches or a spine difference of about 50.

I don't know what your laser center shot device does but I suspect you need to do some yoke tuning or move your rest. For yoke tuning to move the bare shaft 2 1/2 inches to the right I would need to twist the right yoke leg a full twist and remove a full twist from the left yoke leg. I get about 1 inch for a half twist to each side of the yoke.

I get about an inch of difference in relative positions between a bare shaft and fletched arrow by moving my rest about 1/32 ".


----------



## jpov22 (Aug 7, 2007)

No yoke on the Elite. 

If I were to adjust the rest to the right, maybe a 1/16, could that be the answer? Then resite bow accordingly?


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes I would try that - Your bow may tune differently than mine so I would note how much it changes for 1/16" and if the bare shafts and fletched do not impact very close then adjust accordingly. You will have to resite because both fletched and bareshafts will move in the same direction.


----------

